# Vanzolini tadpole progression



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone

My vanzolini have been breeding for a few months now and I just thought, for anyone interested, I'd post progression pics from tad to froglet:


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Really cool, makes me want to get some vanzos even more!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

How big are they compared to the adults when they morph out?


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

wow thats cool! cant wait until I pick my male up next week!


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine are generally around 10 - 12mm when they morph out.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

berksmike said:


> Mine are generally around 10 - 12mm when they morph out.


How big is an adult?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful! What line are you working? I have the Adam Butt line.

edit: oops, just saw that you are not in the States anyway. Just looking to increase my genetic diversity.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

carbonetc said:


> How big is an adult?


Hey Andrew, here a measurements I found on amphibianweb

Ranitomeya vanzolinii is a small frog with adults measuring from 16.7-19 mm. Males observed in pairs with females had a mean size of 17.0 +/- 0.6 mm, while paired females had a mean size of 18.6 +/- 0.7 mm (Caldwell, 1997).


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw a lot of movement in one of the vertical film cannisters and found two of the vanzolinis with the male transporting:


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the pictures. Can't wait to get my vanzolinis. They come in on Tuesday as a late fathers day present from my girl!


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations
I have a question about 
the Pics of the Vanzos in the film can.
The canister seems dry. Did the frogs lay the eggs in the can and transport the 
tads to water.
The bottom line is, where did the eggs get laid?

Do you see a lot of differance in their sexual appearance.

Liverpool is a Great City.
Thanks


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow thank you so much for posting progression pics!

I have 5 Vanzo tadpoles in cups right now. And mine are so dark black I can't even tell where their eyes are lol. I can't wait to see some spots!


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome thread and pics!! Thank you!


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Very cool! I have a trio that morphed in march and the male started calling 1 1/2 months later. I recently read on saurian that you shouldn't keep thumbs in groups as they are highly territorial, and they stress much easier than other species. I was wondering if anyone else has found this to be true? My trio have been doing great, I see no aggression, they all feed, and as i stated previously the male calls all the time. They recommend a large tank like a 40, does anyone agree/disagree with this? I was going to set them up in a 20 long vert tank (they are in a temp grow out tank now), any comments/ideas?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

purplezephead said:


> Very cool! I have a trio that morphed in march and the male started calling 1 1/2 months later. I recently read on saurian that you shouldn't keep thumbs in groups as they are highly territorial, and they stress much easier than other species. I was wondering if anyone else has found this to be true? My trio have been doing great, I see no aggression, they all feed, and as i stated previously the male calls all the time. They recommend a large tank like a 40, does anyone agree/disagree with this? I was going to set them up in a 20 long vert tank (they are in a temp grow out tank now), any comments/ideas?



Hey...many people keep vanzolinii in small groups with great success. Yours will be fine housed together in a 20vert.


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

FRISCHFROGS said:


> Congratulations
> I have a question about
> the Pics of the Vanzos in the film can.
> The canister seems dry. Did the frogs lay the eggs in the can and transport the
> ...


The eggs were laid on brom leaf. I use the vertical fc as hides mainly.
Have vertical fc in groups of three for extra tadpole depsosition sites


----------

